# Throttle Stop Problem WinRing0.dll



## wookiemaster (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello,

i used TS many days. It worked very well for me. Today i started my Laptop (HP Omen 17) an noticed, that TS does not work. I always get the "Could not open Winring0.dll". I replaced the file, reinstalled TS, started as admin, nothing worked for me. i dont know how to get it working :-( There were no win10 updates, just an HP Hardware pc diagnostigcs UEFI update. 
can someone help me please?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 12, 2018)

What antivirus program are you using?  Windows Defender has been known to randomly blocks the WinRing0 driver.  I am using Avast and I never have any problems like this.

Try running OpenHardwareMonitor.  After that starts, then try running ThrottleStop.  This trick has worked for some people.  
You can also search the registry and delete any references to WinRing0.


----------



## Moax (Aug 14, 2018)

merci pour le truc avec openhardware, j'arrivais plus à l'ouvrir depuis  quelques mois sur win10!


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 14, 2018)

Moax said:


> merci pour le truc avec openhardware, j'arrivais plus à l'ouvrir depuis  quelques mois sur win10!


Translation ; Thanks for the trick with openhardware, I had issue openning it since a couple of months on Windows 10!

Seems like it's the solution.


----------



## nani992 (Oct 10, 2018)

In Windows 10 build 17763, I had the same problem. To fix that, I installed a program called EVGA precision XOC. Now if you run Throttlestop, you won't see an error. It has a file called "WinRing0x64.sys" which is useful to run throttle stop.
It worked for me. Hope it will be helpful.


----------



## JohnMarchant (Feb 28, 2019)

Old thread resurrected, TS has stopped working in the latest slow ring build for windows 10, same problem with Winring0.dll


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 28, 2019)

Have you tried starting OpenHardwareMonitor first before starting ThrottleStop?

If Windows 10 is preventing the WinRing0 driver from loading, there is nothing that can be done about that.  This driver has not been updated in a decade.
ThrottleStop and any programs that depend on this driver will be dead.


----------



## JohnMarchant (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks, yes i tried OpenHardwareMonitor and still the same problem.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 28, 2019)

Then I guess it is game over.  You will have to switch to Intel XTU if it supports your CPU.  I have heard that XTU support for the ULV processors has recently ended.  

What is your exact Windows 10 Build and Version number so others will know what to avoid if they need ThrottleStop?


----------



## JohnMarchant (Feb 28, 2019)

Windows 10 1903 Build 18342.8


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 28, 2019)

That is an Insider Preview Build.  Microsoft releases these things and then sits back and sees how many people complain.  If no one complains, WinRing0 support will be gone.  If lots of people complain, maybe they will allow software that depends on the WinRing0 library to continue.  Thanks for your feedback.

Edit - I like how Microsoft can release a long list of new and improved features but forget to mention that they nuked the WinRing0 library.

https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...ncing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-18342/


----------



## JohnMarchant (Mar 1, 2019)

Oh they even nuked stuff from their own MS Store.


----------



## Mixces (Apr 28, 2019)

Every time I open up ThrottleStop I get a 0xc000007b error


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 28, 2019)

Here is how to get ThrottleStop working in Windows 10 19H1.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/page-1005#post-10896646


----------



## Mixces (Apr 29, 2019)

unclewebb, i didn’t help. I’m getting the same message


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 29, 2019)

Did you follow any of the advice I gave you in the message I sent you?  So far you have not provided me with any details.

A quick Google search says that error is related to not having the Visual C++ Redistributables installed.  Get them at Microsoft and install both the x86 and x64 versions.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4032938/update-for-visual-c-2013-redistributable-package


----------



## Mixces (Apr 29, 2019)

Do I only need to update the 2013 files or the other year files too? I’ve already updated the 2013 one but to no avail


----------



## gtaga3ie1 (Nov 10, 2019)

I also have the problem could not open WinRing0.dll, I use windows 10 1903 18362.418 I tried everything and it did not solve, I think it would be interesting for you to update the program to a version that no longer needs WinRing0.dll since it is the problem .


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 10, 2019)

gtaga3ie1 said:


> I tried everything


What did you try?  Did you try disabling the Windows 10 Core Isolation Memory Integrity feature?









						Turn On or Off Core Isolation Memory Integrity in Windows 10
					

How to Turn On or Off Core Isolation Virtualization-based Security for Memory Integrity in Windows 10




					www.tenforums.com
				




Did you try using the free version of Avast Antivirus instead of Windows Defender?

Are you trying to start ThrottleStop in a limited account or are you in an account with admin privileges?

Did you try checking the "Run this program as an administrator" option?







Lots of people running Windows 10 1903 are not having any problems running ThrottleStop.  There has to be a setting on your computer that is keeping your computer safe.  That setting is preventing ThrottleStop from starting.



gtaga3ie1 said:


> update the program to a version that no longer needs WinRing0.dll


That is a great idea and I would love to do that but signed drivers cost money.  Writing a signed driver to replace WinRing0 is beyond my programming abilities so a programmer would need to be hired too.  Are you willing to chip in $100 bucks to get the ball rolling? 

That is the problem with free software.  There is no money in my wallet to support any future ThrottleStop development.  If you cannot get ThrottleStop running, you will have to try using Intel XTU.  As far as I know, Intel is not yet supporting their new Ice Lake processors.


----------



## deton244 (Nov 14, 2019)

Running as admin helped me. It appearead after uninstalling EVGA Precision. But I don't have 1903.


----------



## Mixces (Nov 14, 2019)

Running as admin does wonders...


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 14, 2019)

deton244 said:


> It appearead after uninstalling EVGA Precision.


I believe that EVGA Precision also uses the WinRing0 driver.  I think EVGA just has WinRing0 hidden so Windows overlooks it.  ThrottleStop has the WinRing0 separate so some versions of Windows 10 see it and immediately have a fit.

I will be looking into replacing WinRing0 in the near future.  It has been very useful but because development ended a long time ago, it would probably be best to try to move on from it.


----------



## Ryzen_Mike (Nov 15, 2019)

Had this same problem today. I had uninstalled throttlestop for a bit on my M15 to make some stock system images and then later reinstalled, kept getting the Winring0.dll error, I also updated win10. The fix for me was installing EVGA Precision X1. I think it has to stay installed, I tried uninstalling it after so it doesn't conflict with MSI Afterburner but got the error again. Working now tho. Also using core isolation, TPM, and Bitlocker. Seems those aren't effecting it.


----------



## D4D3 (Mar 5, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> I think EVGA just has WinRing0 hidden so Windows overlooks it. ThrottleStop has the WinRing0 separate so some versions of Windows 10 see it and immediately have a fit.




Was thinking about what you said here and realized that you can actually just run it inside archive without unpacking! Worked for me.


----------



## thecalzy (May 2, 2020)

Okay so I downloaded a new Nividia Graphics driver and suddenly when I restart my computer this error came up. I have had this error before and I have windows defender on. I've tried OpenHardwareMonitor and EVGA Precision X1 and nothing works.


----------



## Ynoctis (May 3, 2020)

Hey yall, this problem bugged me for a while when it suddenly appeared around a week ago but I found a solution. When I restarted my laptop today I received a notification from Riot's anticheat Vanguard for the game Valorant, and it indicated that it blocked this specific WinRing0.dll file because it claims this to be unsafe.

Uninstalling Riot Vanguard fixed this issue for me. Hope this works for you guys.


----------



## Caring1 (May 3, 2020)

Already posted in other threads.
Please read before posting, Search is your friend.


----------



## tberz9 (May 12, 2020)

thecalzy said:


> Okay so I downloaded a new Nividia Graphics driver and suddenly when I restart my computer this error came up. I have had this error before and I have windows defender on. I've tried OpenHardwareMonitor and EVGA Precision X1 and nothing works.


I have the same problem, i tried everything


----------



## unclewebb (May 12, 2020)

@tberz9 - FACE IT anti-cheat software or Riot Vanguard anti-cheat software used by Valorant might be blocking the WinRing0 driver.

What Windows build are you running? Some of the Insider Preview builds will block WinRing0. Both my computers with Windows 10 version 1903 and Windows 10 version 1909 and both running Windows Defender do not have any problems with WinRing0.

If you do not have any games installed and think Windows Defender might be the problem, try temporarily installing the free version of Avast antivirus.

Anti-cheat, anti-virus and Windows updates change by the day. Hard to keep up with all of the changes.


----------

